# Greater Vancouver - now defunct music stores



## whackystrings (Feb 11, 2006)

I got into guitar in the mid-80s and my go-to shop was Langley's Creative Music. I used to hang out there all the time until I discovered L&M on Scott Rd & 88th. I remember making my monthly pilgrimages to Mother's Music on Kingsway, and various music shops in Granville Mall, plus the L&M on West 4th nr Granville Is.
Guys from the former NJAMS are now running Union Tube & Transistor and Exile Music (on Main St.). L&M Vancouver has moved a few times since those old days and the downtown Tom Lee seems to be going strong after several years.
I remember going to a mom 'n' pop music store on New West's Columbia St to buy my first 'real' guitar and what a character that guy was (usually boozed up and then forgetting something he promised the day before)...can't for the life of me remember the name of that shop though...
(and yes, I make the distinction between a company that closes its only store vs a company that simply relocates their store!)

Anyone else have fond - or not so fond - memories of defunct music shops in the Greater Vancouver area? Share!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to work at the Guitar Cellar downstairs on the corner of Helmcken & Granville between bands in the 70s. It was an extension of Tom Lee Music when it was just a small piano store down the street on Granville. Iron Music with the original Odyssey Guitars in the back was just around the corner on the next block. Many stories from there...

If ANYONE knows what happened to the large carved wood sign that hung over the door on Helmcken PLEASE let me know. A good friend of mine designed and carved it and would love to track it down.


----------

